# Air compressor help



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Anyone good at figuring these darn things out? Its a husky 26 gallon. Put new regulator on it and now will not go above 50 psi. I have the regulator turned all the way up.:thinking: Any ideas?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Dumb question but have you tried pulling the bleeder valve to see if theres any water in it? Other than that, double check the psi of the regulator..... bout the only thing I know to check man. Just hit it lol...seems to work for everything else in your garage.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Does the motor shut off when it reaches 50 or does it continue to run but won't get above 50?


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

No water in tank. Have kicked it and yelled at it and nothing.lol It gets to 50 and cuts off. When I drain it back out it suppose to cut back on but doesnt. Just bought 80 dollars worth of parts for it so dont really want to junk it. Has to be something simple


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Just thinking out loud here, are you sure the gauge is reading properly? Is it a one piece regulator with the built in switch that opens when it sees the pressure you select? I've never delt directly with a husky compressor but it sure sounds like you have a bad regulator. can you find a link to a manual of any kind for it?


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Searched my butt off and cant find one. Changed it out with another one and same thing. It is a 1 piece regulator though.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

I have never actually worked on a husky before, but the regulator that you changed determines the air pressure on the air hose.There is another "switch" that looks at tank pressure. It may not be on a regulator, as it is probably factory set. Look for that switch and that is most likely your problem. Do you have 2 gauges, one telling tank pressure and one telling hose pressure. There will deffinately be one telling hose pressure. You could take a few pics up close of the control system of the compressor and post it on here.


----------



## csmith (Apr 26, 2010)

Did you change the settings on your pressure switch?


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Yeah it has two gauges showing hose pressure and tank pressure. Will get a close up pic when I get home from work.


----------



## csmith (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm assuming it has an electric motor and not gas? The pressure switch controls when the motor turns on and off based on your tank pressure. If the motor is not kicking on and off when it should, It's probably the pressure switch has gone bad.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Which ones the pressure switch? The one with the wires going to it?


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Here is what I got. Mine is the vertical one though. Pressure switch and regulator are all new.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

20 and 23 are both new?


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Yep


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

gotta be the flux capacitor or the canooter valve


----------



## csmith (Apr 26, 2010)

^^ BINGO

I assume you would notice if it was throwing the breaker. They will if you run them on an extension cord. We work on them at work so if I can't think of anything tonight I'll ask our head mechanic tomorrow


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Ha! Fixed! csmith was on the money. Found a little screw near the bottom that needed to be screwed in more. Feel kinda stupid but o well it happens. Thanks guys for the help. I also checked my muffler bearing,it checked out good to.lol


----------



## ozziestprime (Mar 16, 2010)

i have worked on industrial air comps. for 15 years, sounds like your problem is the pressure switch. cant tell much form the diagram you supplied, but usually on comps. that size the pressure will be pressure coupled to the tank either by a pipe or small black tubing also it will have 2 sets of wires, one set plugs into the wall the other goes to the drive motor. hope this helps.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

This screw was on the bottom of the pressure regulator? Must have been set low at the factory for safety reasons and then adjusted by the customer to fit the compressor.


----------

